# Small chatterbait blades



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Were can I get the small chatterbait blades ? Janns,cabelas,RR, Old dutchman, Ebay only have med. blades thanks


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Recommendation would be Jann's! Right here in Maumee, OH


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Sasamafras said:


> Recommendation would be Jann's! Right here in Maumee, OH
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


First place I looked was jann,s all they have is med. How hard would it be to make my own out of 440 stainless steel ?


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

check lure parts online.


----------

